# Systemsteuerung neu installieren



## MistaDob (21. Juni 2004)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Systemwiederherstellung neu installieren kann, denn bei mir lässt sie sich nicht mehr starten. Das Fenster "Systemwiederherstellung"schließt sich immer nach kurzer Zeit von selbst wieder und zeigt dabei auch kein Inhalt an. ?


----------



## Hinterwäldler (21. Juni 2004)

*Systemsteuerung installieren*

Hallo MistaDob

Also, so weit wie ich weiß, läßt sich das nicht einzeln, sondern nur mit dem ganzen System installieren.  Vielleicht sagst Du uns mal etwas genaueres zu deinem Betriebssystem. Dann können wir dir vieleicht helfen.

Nachtrag:
Ach ich glaube, ich weis was los ist. Dir ist sicher irgend eine Datei abhanden gekommen. Das beste ist vermutlich, wenn du das System mit deiner Setup-CD reparierst, also vorhandenes BS überschreibst.  Lies mal das:
http://www.hinterwaeldlers-home.de/Tutorials/XPTut.zip
Das hilft dir sicher weiter.

der Hinterwäldler


----------

